# The Rock's Diet



## G3 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thought you guys might like this


http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...od-and-approximately-4131-calories/ar-AAaC0IP



Holy, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson! That's a whole lotta cod (and calories). 
The professional wrestler-turned-actor has revealed his daily diet plan with Muscle and Fitness?and the super-strict regime is sure to shock you, as it consists of seven meals per day and more than 4,000 calories.
Of course, quickly downing four Big Macs will allow you to reach the same caloric intake, but "The Rock" is consuming protein-dense, low calorie foods in order to build more muscle mass. 
In summer 2013, Johnson shocked us all with his 22-week diet planfor Hercules, which also consisted of seven meals per day, complete with a 10 ounce filet for breakfast. His current plan mirrors his last, with the exception of insane amounts of cod, and will surely get you into tip top shape if you can find the willpower to put down that cupcake. 
According to our calculations, The Rock eats 36 ounces of cod per day (that's about 821 pounds per year) and all seven meals add up to a daily intake of approximately 4,131 calories?over two times the recommended amount. 
And don't forget, while following this meal plan, you must hit the gym hard (we're talking 4 a.m. workouts, folks). Think you have what it takes?
Here is The Rock's diet plan: 
MEAL 1



10 oz cod
2 whole eggs
2 cups oatmeal

MEAL 2



8 oz cod
12 oz sweet potato
1 cup veggies

MEAL 3



8 oz chicken
2 cups white rice
1 cup veggies

MEAL 4



8 oz cod
2 cups rice
1 cup veggies
1 tbsp fish oil?122

MEAL 5



8 oz steak
12 oz baked potato
spinach salad

MEAL 6



10 oz cod
2 cups rice
Salad

MEAL 7



30 grams casein protein
10 egg-white omelet
1 cup veggies (onions, peppers, mushrooms)
1 tbsp omega-3 fish oil

NOTES:



"I do cardio 4?5 a.m., then take 4?6 scoops ofOptimum's Amino Energy."
"After cardio I eat breakfast [Meal no. 1]."
"After breakfast I hit the iron for 90 minutes."
"Post-workout I have 60 grams Optimum Nutrition's Platinum Hydrowhey with 15 grams of glutamine."
"Thirty minutes later I consume 32 oz of Gatorade."


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 15, 2015)

"After breakfast I hit the iron for 90 minutes."

I presume this is endurance lifting? Juicing?


----------



## G3 (Apr 15, 2015)

Look at how much he was sweating in Fast 5 and tell me what he was doing?


----------



## Bleedgarnet (Apr 19, 2015)

Fast 5:  Primo gear and Rio's average humidity level at 80% for the entire year.  Equals what you saw.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2015)

Big Smoothy said:


> "After breakfast I hit the iron for 90 minutes."
> 
> I presume this is endurance lifting? Juicing?



That's how the Biggs train small fry


----------



## Bleedgarnet (Apr 20, 2015)

Get big or die trying......


----------



## pk18 (Apr 21, 2015)

How many calories does this add up to be?


----------



## pk18 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry, see 4,100. I am surprised it isn't more.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2015)

pk18 said:


> Sorry, see 4,100. I am surprised it isn't more.



Note, the rock isn't a fat cunt.


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 16, 2015)

omg. it's a really big diet. bulking cycle! i will get a fat ass after this


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

The Rock is the Man!  His IG page is funny as hell.


----------



## cbbram (Dec 30, 2015)

That diet is insane! Beastmode for sure!


----------



## BrockEnt (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh my god! I couldn't eat that much, I feel like throwing up reading all of that. But hey man more power to ANYONE who can manage this diet! Clean and HEAVY in PROTEIN! Love it but i'd need some good "T" to eat like that!


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 18, 2016)

I gained 2 pounds just reading what he eats. Wow, that is a lot of food.


----------



## Jaxino (Jun 24, 2016)

G3 said:


> NOTES:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

